# Baconnaise, Like it sounds.



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw this at the store the other day, kinda pricey but sounds great. Thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 14, 2010)

My wife bought me some. I tossed it, it was nasty tasting. I don't throw much out in the way of food items. This stuff was disgusting don't wast your money. 
Robert


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2010)

My wife would not dare.  She was converted to "Miracle Whip" by yours truly.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad you were a guinea pig, I thought about it and came to my senses, Figured I could just mix cooked bacon and mayo in the food chomper and make the same.


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 14, 2010)

That would probably give you better flavor. 
Robert


----------



## fire it up (Apr 14, 2010)

Exactly, I picked up a jar before and was less than impressed.
Though the product is vegetarian and low sodium so that right there tells you something.

Same company makes bacon salt which is alright, they send the stuff to troops over in crudhole countries that don't allow pork so they can still get a taste of home.


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 14, 2010)

Isn't that just mayonnaise and corn syrup?  LOL


----------



## dangermouse (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL, I saw that stuff on the Daily Show, just assumed it was a funny prop.  I had no idea it was real!  Hey maybe it would go good on those boiled ribs from that youtube video.  :p


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 14, 2010)

I have used it on halibut, slather it on, throw some sea salt and vinegar chips crunched up, Parmesan cheese and bake until done. Really good actually.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the bacon salt.

I add some to most of my rubs


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2010)

But it tastes so good.


----------



## chickenhead (Apr 14, 2010)

Bacon makes everything better! Maybe not mayonnaise...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone ever try lathering up a bird with that b4 smoking? wonder if it would be good for that...


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the bacon salt but trying to stay away from MSG.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 14, 2010)

I hear that.... my wife gets massive migrains from MSG. Most pre-made stuff is out around our house. To many manufactures use MSG as a flavor crutch because their stuff would taste like $*(&^*&$ without it... lol.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

sounds good. i used to make a honey bacon mayo which is mind blowing!!!!!!!  yum


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Ummmmm Lets see the recipe man!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

Hmmmm, anyone know how we would go about making "Bacon Salt" ???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## gruelurks (May 1, 2010)

Blech! This stuff is nasty! I've tried all the varieties it comes as, in various recipes. The light version is the best tasting in my opinion. The only thing I ever liked it on was a burger, and that was still pushing it. Avoid the deviled egg recipe on their site, it's horrible.

Now Bacon Salt, that stuff is not bad at all. I too have used it in a couple rubs.


----------



## fire it up (May 1, 2010)

You would be better staying away from salt and not worrying about MSG which has gotten a terrible name since the 80s but truth be told it is no worse for you than salt and is extremely helpful for enhancing natural Umami.
Glutamate is what gives us that "savory" flavor in meats, broths, pungent cheeses like parm and pecorino romano, and many many other foods that are high in umami.
The biggest problem people have with MSG is that it was used at an extremely high level in Chinese cooking and since it is made in a lab it was considered bad but when they do make it in a lab it comes from bacterias that secrete Glutamate which is then collected and converted into MSG.

Look at beef bouillon cubes, go look at almost any one in your cabinets and the extremely high levels of salt and usually MSG as well, those things are probably loaded with more sodium than anything else in the kitchen.
You can make your own stock and season it with salt and get that salty flavor in it OR  you can make one and add in a touch of MSG and it will naturally enhance the flavors and have a lower sodium content at the same time.


----------



## meateater (May 2, 2010)

Good point, I have been using alot of herbs and trying to stay away from salt and MSG the last year, "TRYING" the key word on the salt anyways. I got rid of anything that say's MSG in my cabinet and only buy product like Tone's that are MSG free. Anything boxed or canned I read the ingredients. I do make alot of my own stock and it's alot better than canned stuff I agree.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Umami ?
No, Umami !
Not My mami, Umami !

FIU, Wouldn't that be "Yo Mama"?


As far as MSG goes----I used to add it to cheap steaks in the old days, because it was supposed to be a "meat tenderizer" (Adolf's). Then I thought----"Wait a minute---Do I really want to tenderize my innards?"
Since that I never add any----There is already enough in everything we eat!


Bearcarver


----------



## ak1 (May 2, 2010)

Not even. It's fake mayonaisse with stuff.


----------

